# Redwood burl mega-chef



## Echoashtoreth (Dec 5, 2019)

...aka "her hubby better be very nice from now on"! 

10.5" VG10 peened Damascus santoku style chef that i posted to a dear friend in Germany. Mosiac pins, dyed stabilized redwood with gloss poly seal. Second pic shows balance at pinch grip point - nailed this one was a solid see-saw.

Wish I'd had a little more time to polish the bolsters better but Xmas waits for no perfectionist... 

 

 

 nope, haven't figured out how to stop time yet... if you have please share the secret!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Dec 5, 2019)

That's a mighty fine blade! Looks really thick close to the handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 5, 2019)

Sweet! Are those integral bolsters and did you make the blade?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Dec 6, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Sweet! Are those integral bolsters and did you make the blade?


Yes those are integral and that is imported Jap chef steel... i let them do what they do best and do my best to pair it w/great wood(work) Shun may not be able to temper this stuff but these guys havent let me down yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Dec 6, 2019)

Tony said:


> That's a mighty fine blade! Looks really thick close to the handle.


It's about 2.5" high at the handle... not a heavy knife at all which is amazing since its almost as long as my arm elbow to fingertips...


----------



## DKMD (Dec 6, 2019)

That’s a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 6, 2019)

Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 6, 2019)

One heck of a nice knife, chef! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 6, 2019)

So you are able to buy Shun blanks?

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Dec 6, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> So you are able to buy Shun blanks?


Lol i wish! No, i own a few (gifts) and they chip like crazy on the edge - always same response from them - factory tempering issues. Only shun i own that hasn't chipped is my bread knife!!  but they try to tar all of this steel w the impression that it does that ("its finicky, difficult") and that is not my experience....


----------

